# Need help with camping itinerary in France for August 2014



## daphnar (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking to RV in France for the first time. We are American and have only RV'd in the US and Canada. I'm very concerned about taking a wrong turn and getting stuck on a narrow street. I once mistakenly took us through Brookline, Massachussetts (not realizing it was a suburb of Boston instead of its own small town) and I'm not sure that DH has gotten over the trauma. My main concern is whether there will there be parking everywhere that is close enough to walk/public transport to town (we will not have an additional car). How can I find that out (in addition to asking you kind folks).

This is my tentative itinerary after staying in Paris for a few nights I'll rent an RV locally (any tips appreciated)

Places I'd like to stop by:
Deauville
Caen
Bayeaux 
Dday beaches
Mont St Michel
Rennes or Nantes or Tours (just one as a possible stop)
Chambourd
Le Mans
Perigoux/Sarlat region in the Dordogne (any town is fine)
Bordeaux
then somehow route back up to Paris (any suggestions also appreciated)

Thanks!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any RV you hire in France is going to be MUCH smaller than you are accustomed to so don't panic about getting stuck! The French have been using these sized vehicles on their roads for many years without problem


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Welcome.
So much to see! It might help people to give ideas if they know how long you have for your holiday. Just two of you? Children? What sort of things you like?
Be careful as you have a limit of five posts as a non subscriber.
p-c


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Need help with camping itinerary in France for August 20*



daphnar said:


> I'm very concerned about taking a wrong turn and getting stuck on a narrow street.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't follow me, I seem to end up in all the narrow streets and dead ends in France. Amazingly I always managed to get out of them !. In one place some very kind waiters came out of the restaurant and moved their tables for me to turn around, a quick thumbs up and round of applause and I was on my way :lol: :lol: :lol:

Martin
All part of the fun !!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Check what size of vehicle you will be allowed to drive, unless you have a Driving Licence issued by an EU country you are limited to 3.5 Tonne when in the uk unless you drive a larger vehicle into the country.See here https://www.gov.uk/driving-nongb-licence/y/a-visitor-to-great-britain/any-other-country

I suspect France may be similar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you will find most American driving licenses allow up to 16,000 lbs or about 8 Ton.
Renting a Euro Shed and piloting it around France is a doddle. We managed most of France with a 36 and a 39ft. RV towing a car. Ok you do need to plan a little but the challenge is so exhilarating.

We are between the D-Day beaches and Mont St Michel and have space for a dozen RVs. But Sarlat will be a challenge for a large rig.

There are Sat Navs that are specifically for larger vehicles and can avoid tight places. But they are not cheap. It might be worth it though to save your deposit......

Ray.


----------



## daphnar (Feb 24, 2014)

We are 2 adults and 4 children (ages 10 - 18) and we will be in France for 20 or 21 days (5 nights will be in Paris and the rest in the RV). Online it seems like the largest RV available is 7.1 meters (not quite as big as the 31 footer we had last time (9.45 meters) but I think we can make it work.

Is there any way to find out what campgrounds/aires are either within walking distance or serviced by public transportation? 

Noted that Sarlat will be hard to maneuver. Does that mean we have to cross it off of the list or is there some workaround?

Any suggestions for workable places to stay on the above list?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sarlat is what you might term 'Quaint' but 7m. rigs can be seen negociating the main streets and as I remember there is a campground just across the river (I think).
France is more camper friendly than many places and often the market square can be used to 'overnight. Bayeux is one such town. Not sure about Caen but other towns you mention will tolerate or allow camper parking within the city for sightseeing and then go look for a night time campground.

Ray.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

raynipper said:


> I think you will find most American driving licenses allow up to 16,000 lbs or about 8 Ton.
> Renting a Euro Shed and piloting it around France is a doddle.
> 
> Doubt they'll know what a "doddle" is Ray


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Noted that Sarlat will be hard to maneuver. Does that mean we have to cross it off of the list or is there some workaround?


I really don't see why Sarlat should be any problem at all in a 7.1m van. :? In fact there are very few places in France where you'll have any problems with a 7.1m van if you're sensible.
OK, so you woudn't want to drive one through the old town but access into the aire is from a dual carriageway, we've done it many times in that size of van.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1462
It's not the quietest or prettiest aire but it is within a short walk from the old town. First time visitors will want to park there Friday night to visit the huge street market on Saturday morning.
Also in the area, visit Les Eyzies, Montinac (Lascaux Caves) and La Roque Gageac:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2900
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10744
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5193

All aires on the river within easy walking distance of the town/village.

There are so many beautiful and interesting places in that area that you need at least a week to cover the highlights.

My main concern would be the time you're intending to visit. The last two weeks in July and first two weeks in August are the main French holiday weeks and will be manic with tourists, if you can travel a little earlier or later you'll enjoy it much more.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I think you will find most American driving licenses allow up to 16,000 lbs or about 8 Ton.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

That is correct but if they come to the UK then they are limited to 3500kg, I am not sure what the French regs are but as you know they don't allow UK licence holders to drive at 17 so I guess they may also have other restrictions?
Worth checking as it would be a real bummer if they arrived and couldn't actually drive the vehicle they booked.

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It might be worth getting to grips with www.campingcar-infos.com

It has the biggest selection of Aires and motorhome parking on the web and is the best resource for France.

The Aire at Sarlat isnt great but there is a cracking one at Montforte Vitrac just 3 miles south of Sarlat. That stretch of the Dordogne is terrific.

Loads of Aires and places to park in Normandy and Brittany. You probably know this already but dont miss the American Cemetery in Normandy. Right on Omaha beach. Free museum which is fantastic. http://www.abmc.gov/cemeteries/cemeteries/no.php

For what your going to be shelling out its probably worth signing up on this forum as a subscriber. You will get a lot of help and guidance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JP said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find most American driving licenses allow up to 16,000 lbs or about 8 Ton.
> ...


Not sure about this JP.
UK and France might depend on when they passed their test as some people can still drive up to 7,500kg. 
Having a license to drive up to 8 ton in the US surely can't limit the holder to just 3,500kg. here. But as you say they really do need to verify this.

Ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> The Aire at Sarlat isnt great but there is a cracking one at Montforte Vitrac just 3 miles south of Sarlat. That stretch of the Dordogne is terrific.


Can't argue with you there Barry, the aire at Sarlat isn't exactly peaceful and pretty - BUT - it's a five minute stroll into the centre of the old town and market, exactly what the O/P was asking for.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps I missed something when I was there (2011) but I found Sarlat to be a tatty tourist trap. Beautiful surrounding countryside but the town itself - awful.

No doubt I'm in a minority.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Tonyt wrote: *Perhaps I missed something when I was there (2011) but I found Sarlat to be a tatty tourist trap. Beautiful surrounding countryside but the town itself - awful.
> 
> No doubt I'm in a minority.


It is quite touristy but I quite like the old town on Market day. Parts of it are a bit like York. Lots going on and its quite a good market.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Need help with camping itinerary in France for August 20*



rotorywing said:


> daphnar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very concerned about taking a wrong turn and getting stuck on a narrow street.
> ...


And..........hubby drove partially down a single lane underpass only to find we didn't have enough headroom so I had get out and back everyone up (rush hour as well) and it took about 8 minutes but everyone to a man was very good natured about it and, as we finally extricated ourselves I turned, gave a deep bow and threw big kisses to one and all.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Need help with camping itinerary in France for August 20*



rotorywing said:


> daphnar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very concerned about taking a wrong turn and getting stuck on a narrow street.
> ...


and me!
We recently drove to a car park in Loches through a row of narrow back garden entrances when there was a very good main road running parallel only 20 metres away - aren't satnavs interesting.
Bd..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need help with camping itinerary in France for August 20*



> Bigusdickus said: We recently drove to a car park in Loches through a row of narrow back garden entrances when there was a very good main road running parallel only 20 metres away - aren't satnavs interesting.
> Bd..


Hi Bigus

After that admission you should change your username pronto!! :lol: :lol:

Our satnav has narrowly avoided ending up in the nearest hedge on several occasions for trying to lead us astray like that.

The vindictive little bu$$er succeeded a couple of times when we first got it, but now I trust it about as far as I can kick it - specially as we get near our destination.

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Re Sarlat the municipal campsite is accessible and pleasant alongside the river Dordogne and very close to a super swimming pool which your kids would love. We found the old town quaint rather than tatty and all within walking distance


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I could be wrong but I did not notice what vehicle you intend to drive. Are you bringing your own RV over, hiring an RV or renting a motorhome?
In all honesty, the renting of a European motorhome could give you the greatest flexibility on your tour.
American RV's are somewhat wider than European Motorhomes and can limit your travels in smaller towns and villages, they can also offer a bit of a challenge at Peage's where the concrete blocks can be unforgiving.
You could also consider buying All the Aires in France from Vicarious Books that could offer you some interesting alternatives to Campsites.


Alan


----------

